
Don't Buy the AirPods Pro – Another Rattlegate Story - christian_fei
https://cri.dev/posts/2020-07-23-Dont-buy-the-AirPods-Pro---Another-Rattlegate-story/
======
christian_fei
AirPods are awesome, and are also a failed product from Apple.

And I fell for it, as many, many others

